# Informationen zum RR Forum!!



## Manitou (13. August 2003)

Hier findest Du Informationen zu diesem Unterforum! 
Moderatoren dieses Forums sind 

Manitou und Alan

Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums

Erfahrungsaustausch zwischen Freunden des Rennradsports!

Welche Fragen gehören hier her?

Eigentlich alles was man dem Rennrad zuordnen kann, Tipps für Rennen & Material, Technik, Streckendiskussion usw..., Fragen die sich aber speziell mit Kaufberatung befassen, sind im entsprechenden Forum Kaufberatung zu diskutieren. 

Fragen, die sich mit allgemeiner Technik- oder sonstigen Themen befassen sind in den dazu vorgesehen Unterforen im Tech Talk zu diskutieren.

Da die Moderatoren ihren Job hier im Forum auch nur in ihrer Freizeit ausueben haben sie keine Lust, einigen Leuten die Themen in die passenden Foren hinterher zu verschieben. Wir bitten euch außerdem, vor einer Anfrage die Suchfunktion des Forums oder/und die FAQs zu benutzen, um das mehrfache Stellen der selben Frage zu vermeiden.

Wie wird sich hier benommen? / Was wird nicht geduldet?

Wie ueberall in den Foren von mtb-news.de:


Keine Themen doppelt beginnen
Beiträge sauber halten
Keine Angriffe gegenüber anderen Forenmitgliedern
Kein Spam, keine unautorisierte Werbung
siehe auch die Verhaltensregeln


Viel Spass

Manitou


----------



## Manitou (26. Januar 2004)

Bitte achtet darauf, das ihr eure Angebote, für Teile oder Rennräder, in den Bikemarkt inseriert!! Threads die sich um das Verkaufen drehen, werden von den Supermoderatoren oder von uns "SOFORT" und "KOMMENTARLOS" gelöscht!

Manitou  und Alan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

